# Sex anyone?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I have had two azureus for a few years now. They looked to be both males based on their traits, but then i seemingly found them courting. I took the larger one to be a female, but it has been a while since that happened and there has been no egg-laying. Needless to say, I'm getting pretty confused. Can someone please sex them?

Frog 1









Frog 2


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Hard to see toepads on pic 1 and I cant see pic 2 at all...
Stab in the dark on pic 1... female.. toe pads look a little large.. but not usual male huge and heartshaped. 

I am quite new at this though.. so will wait for others to chime in.. but just wanted to take my stab at it.. learning as well

*edit* Nice title btw


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I have made a better thread, accidentally made two by mistake. PLEASE GO HERE.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/71476-sex-my-azureus.html


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

deboardfam said:


> Hard to see toepads on pic 1 and I cant see pic 2 at all...
> Stab in the dark on pic 1... female.. toe pads look a little large.. but not usual male huge and heartshaped.
> 
> I am quite new at this though.. so will wait for others to chime in.. but just wanted to take my stab at it.. learning as well
> ...


??? ...Oh jeez! Didn't notice the awkwardness until you pointed it out. LMAO.


----------

